# Air Crew Selection May 8-12 2006



## Leo791989 (15 Mar 2006)

Hi there,
I was wondering if it's possible to get some insight on the ACS simulation test.
I gotta call today and am booked for May 8-12th this year.
1. Is it hard? Do I need to practice on Microsoft Flight Simulator or it's better to go to a Flying School and practice in one of their Simulators.
2. I have cleared my medical, cycloplegic eye exam, interview, aptitute test, physical fitness test. Is my application reviewed at all or they're just doing prerequisities for now. Any info on that.
By the way I applied for ROTP ( second yr University student) AirForce Pilot.

Thanks


----------



## Zoomie (15 Mar 2006)

Check out this thread - you will find many of questions have been answered in there...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17760.0.html


----------

